# dempsey breeding tips?



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 6 inch male electric blue jack dempsey and a 3.5 inch female blue gene jack dempsey. They have dug two holes in my 75 gallon and chase the other ebjd and blue genes to one side of the tank. They keep dancing and I can see their vents. How long does it usually take for them to lay eggs? Is there anything I can do to encourage them to spawn? I have taped a mirror to the tank. Should I just keep waiting patiently? Thanks.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off, yes you should keep waiting. If all of these things are happening then it shouldn't be more than a day or so. However don't be too discouraged if the first spawn doesn't take or they eat the eggs or something. It often takes a couple tries for them to get it right.

Couple things that works for most cichlids to encourage things along is to raise the tank anywhere from 78 to 82 degrees. I normally don't go over 80 unless treating for disease though.

Also feeding things like bloodworms, tubeflex worms, krill, shrimp, or even live foods (not saying to do feeder fish, but something like live earthworms or insects works well). This seems to ensure them that there is plenty to eat in their 'environment' and thus is ideal for raising fry.

Finally if it were me (and others might disagree) but I would take the mirror down. If they are displaying signs of pairing off and have other tankmates in with them I would say the mirror is just overkill at this point. It would be different if they were not pairing up then the mirror can be a nice tool.

Good luck and let us know how it is going.

-Cage


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

I beleive they will spawn when they are close to their maximum size. Increasing temperature makes them more aggressive. Good luck.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Higher temp makes them aggressive? Sounds far-fetched to me. They still haven't laid eggs. I have been feeding quality food and doing weekly water changes. I will post with more updates and pics


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe the female is not mature enough or the two are not attracted to each other yet? Who knows? Temperatures over 78 degrees increases spawning according to some books i read. Good luck, be patient, maybe female is waiting for an engagement ring?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Will edit my previous statement to include that the female is most likely your main reason why this has not happened or eventually will happen. At 3.5" she just might not be ready. Even with the activity you described they are still young teenagers in the realm of cichlid maturity. So she still has a little growing to do. I would think though if you really think you can see her vent clearly that she is getting ready to do the dead and spawn soon.

Overall my advice would be just keep taking good care of them like you have and wait. It could be very soon or could be months off. But just enjoy having them and let nature take its course.

-Cage


----------



## Doc6DK (Feb 8, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> Higher temp makes them aggressive? Sounds far-fetched to me. They still haven't laid eggs. I have been feeding quality food and doing weekly water changes. I will post with more updates and pics


I believe lower temperatures make most fish lethargic and eat less. So they'll probably will be hiding or chillin more often when it's colder.

Also since EBJDs grow sooooo much slower,, do they mature sexually much slower than also?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

> Increasing temperature makes them more aggressive.


Some what true. Increased temp really just makes them a little more active. So if they are already a little aggressive it might make them more aggressive due to the increased activity. However in this case, if they are already doing some of the signs of spawning then the increased activity level can increase that urge as well. Plus some seem to think that biologically it has some effect on the female and increases her chances of having eggs.

-Cage


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well they have spawned now. Eggs are laid.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

What did I tell you? A little patience paid off. Congratulations! Hope all goes well but don't be discouraged if it takes them a few times, they are still very young.

-Cage


----------

